# +++ GruvenParts.com – Bulletproof Custom Hardware for VW/Audi +++



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
We focus on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: We get pissed off when parts break. 
We have supplied our hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell comes from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 
Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi. 
We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic below.
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
We also offer lightweight 24V VR6 crank, water pump, power steering, alternator and tensioner pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. This pulley set reduces the rotating mass of the engine by 10 lbs !!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / Chrome "VeeChain"*
Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine with this keychain. An instant conversation starter with girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. An Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Come check out our billet assortment for VW/Audi at http://www.GruvenParts.com !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
We also offer lightweight 24V VR6 crank, water pump, power steering, alternator and tensioner pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. This pulley set reduces the rotating mass of the engine by 10 lbs !!!

Up


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for da billet king








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the TT crowd !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines - Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! 
If you have a billet crack pipe on your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. We supply this pipe to many vendors and racing teams alike. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it is the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It is on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse. It is the most tested and most durable billet crack pipe on the market, hands down !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Billet parts bump








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant



_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 11:10 AM 8-17-2009_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
The best control arms on the market !!!!









I just bought a set! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Thanks! Parts shipping soon.


----------



## OBEYgiantinVA (Mar 23, 2009)

not to be a noob, but us R32 drivers would use the 24v pulleys right?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Thanks! Parts shipping soon.









Any update on my order??
Just wondering.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (OBEYgiantinVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OBEYgiantinVA* »_not to be a noob, but us R32 drivers would use the 24v pulleys right?

Yes, that is corect!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Any update on my order??
Just wondering.























Shipping Fri, Im sorry about delay on it. We got slammed with orders for these and we'll have full stock tomorrow. Parts are in the powder coat ovens right now at another aerospace shop thats helping our primary shop catch up. You guys are gonna like these! 
As always, call me virtually 24x7 if any questions.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet. These are gonna work/look great. I'll try to get a photo after installation.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep, these things are sweet!
Tracking #'s being sent to all those who ordered within the next few hrs.
Thanks


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Hey Paul, has anyone tested these out in salt conditions "Snow belt areas."
Wondering how they do with road grime salt and dirt that is kicked up during winter driving. 
Great looking product by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The parts are corrosion resistant steel - the heim joint is stainless with CAD plated threads. The rest is powdercoated to protect from the elements. The heim joint also has a zirc fitting so its greasable.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_The parts are corrosion resistant steel - the heim joint is stainless with CAD plated threads. The rest is powdercoated to protect from the elements. The heim joint also has a zirc fitting so its greasable.























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Hey Paul, has anyone tested these out in salt conditions "Snow belt areas."
Wondering how they do with road grime salt and dirt that is kicked up during winter driving. 
Great looking product by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll find out in a fewe months.
Say, I just noticed that you just have the 2001-2006 TTs listed. I have a 2000. Will this work for me?
/Yeah, I didn't read the fine print.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes they need to change the product listing to show 2000 Audi TT as well.
Let me know if you did not receive tracking #, its all shipped


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Yes they need to change the product listing to show 2000 Audi TT as well.
Let me know if you did not receive tracking #, its all shipped









*Wipes brow*
I thought they would work. Got my tracking number, now just waiting on the USPS.
I'll try to pop them in this week / weekend and take some photos.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds good man !! Thanks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


Go as low as you want and still be able to align rear wheels properly !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
We also offer lightweight 24V VR6 crank, water pump, power steering, alternator and tensioner pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. This pulley set reduces the rotating mass of the engine by 10 lbs !!!

bump !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


Best adj rear control arms you can buy. Also most affordable !!


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

paul, u got immediate stock for the VR6 alternator pulley?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, all pulleys in stock !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


In stock, ready to ship asap!!
For those R32/TT sway bar end links - what color do you guys want? We can anodize, powder coat, chrome, or nickel plate


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

great stuff.
end link price?
skid plate price?


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

The skid plate is still in fabrication and testing mode so the price is undetermined. I'll let Paul chime in with more information on that.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts are coming soon. Stay tuned !!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump for http://www.GruvenParts.com !
Everything is in stock


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Newb Question: I understand why you would want a better bearing and stiffness. Yet, how does the length adjustment of the end link help? How would you adjust it?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock ready to ship !!

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

make more TT parts!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for a Friday !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

End links sent to Brad for test fit. Stay tuned !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

up for GruvenParts !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock, ready to ship asap !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant

 
Thanks for the orders on these adjustable R32/TT rear control arms! In stock ready to go - click the pic !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the best control arms out there!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Just ordered my set of 4 last night! Can't beat the build quality I've seen thus far and even better...the customer service. 
It was great talking to you on the phone today and getting the info I was looking for. Can't wait to get these! 
Joe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitGTDguy* »_Just ordered my set of 4 last night! Can't beat the build quality I've seen thus far and even better...the customer service. 
It was great talking to you on the phone today and getting the info I was looking for. Can't wait to get these! 
Joe


Thanks Joe, shipping this evening and you will receive tracking #. By the way, we polished this batch before powder coating, now they look even better, more brilliant blue


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

SWEET! 
I'm already pulling the existing rear end apart so that I have the least amount of down time. Excited to get them on and see how it feels. Should do a RSB while I'm in there...
Joe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

And we've got more goodies coming for TT/R32, stay tuned


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the TT/R32 Rear Control Arms, and many new products coming soon !

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul, 
My control arms arrived today! Hopefully will get to removing the old rose joints and getting the new ones installed so I can get these on here before the new year. 
They look great! Excellent build quality. 
I do have a question though...
Do you have info as to the adjustment measurement vs. camber/toe degree that you get. 
Let me explain... the Nuespeed arms for instance state that one full turn of the turnbuckle account for about 1.25 degrees of camber adjustment. Are these similar? Just wondering as when I go to get my alignment, especially since I have PSS9's that I raise a bit during the winter... that the shop can account for a slight suspension change/ride height adjustment in the alignment for the spring (really wish they gave us tuners/track guys who are always fussing with our alignment deals on our alignments...like 100 bucks buys you a year of adjustment/alignments







LOL). 
Joe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Joe -
We could put a blanket statement in like Neuspeed did but it is so dependent on the actual set up of the car that its almost worthless to say it. Our control arms are very easy to adjust - just loosen the jam nuts at either end then rotate the center body to lengthen or shorten -nothing needs to be removed from the car.. Perhaps best thing would be to experiment a bit using a digital camber gauge. Make sure the car is on a completely flat surface (garage floor should do). Then measure camber, adjust 1 turn, measure camber, and record difference. Its a bit tricky due to the toe changing but this could be a good round about measure.
Another thing we do is have 2 set ups - 1 for spring, 1 for winter. We record each length as compared to ride height. Again, this is only a ballpark, sometimes it still requires alignment machine to get it perfect. 
I hope this helps, Im sure with your set up a little time spent with a camber gauge could get you pretty close alignment without needing to take it in to the shop.


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 11:42 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I agree...thats what I was looking for








Joe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Any other questions regarding these (or any) of our parts, please call or email virtually 24x7 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the TT/R32 Rear Control Arms, and many new products coming soon !

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

its all in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The TT/R32 swaybar end links are coming this week !

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Adjustable rear swaybar end links for TT and R32, coming soon !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for Monday


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for R32 and TT/A3!*


* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 
Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Hope you don't mind...but thanks Gruven! 
It all started with something ugly...
















and in the process I decided to rebuild the entire rear end...
-new rose joints
-new wheel bearings
-cleaned down rear subframe and painted
-4 GruvenParts adjustable control arms...
-Removed coilovers and cleaned all threads, replaced rear adjusters...









































































<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/joeallison_99/My%20TT%2022Q%20Roadster/IMG00093-20100117-1109.jpg[/IMG]
















Finally...back on the road and aligned correctly...
Joe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice! Now thats hows its done!!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Yep! Great product guys...I'd love to give the sway links a try...








Joe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea! 
We've now added more discounts on top of 2 sets control arms if you buy these end links with them. About $60 overall







And shipping on all this goes USPS Priority and its cheap







Worldwide, too 
Let me know if any other questions.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works guys, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are in stock ready to ship








As always, call me if need be.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts in the works, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bump for a good deal on R32/TT Adjustable Stabilizer bar / Control arm set!*
* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock ready to ship!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new products in the works, stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We're always looking for new ideas to work on at GruvenParts.com
Submit us your ideas and help us by test fitting/evaluating prototypes and you will receive free parts!
Some noteworththy projects in the que at the moment include :
- billet oil dipstick tubes for almost all engines
- adj front swaybar end links for R32/TT/A3
- adj front upper control arms for A4/S4
- MK2 to MK3 serp belt conversion kit
- New Beetle / MK4 Jetta billet HVAC knobs
- MK2, MK3 VR6 engine mounts
Stay tuned for much more from http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts coming soon, too !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please feel free to suggest new part ideas. If we make it, you'll get free parts to try out








http://www.GruvenParts.com
[email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *
*They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. *
Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free shipping. 
Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 
We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Give us a call or email if you have any questions regarding our parts








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------

